# 200mg Just Not Enough!



## Grejbgik (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi everyother friday I get 200mg of cyp. for the next 4 days I can feel it, then it just goes away to soon wish I could take 100 every week or 200 every week. What do u guys and gals thinks ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2017)

So take 100 per week. Cyp absolutely should not be injected every other week. I hate docs that do this.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 28, 2017)

150 injected once a week is my sweet spot anything over 160 is pimple town & boobie time without an AI 

Feels best too but everyone is a little different 

Gotta fish around for awhile took me a year to dial in 

Hopefully the doc can work with you on that score of it


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 28, 2017)

Tell your doc how u feel and tell him u did some research and would like to try weekly injections instead of biweekly.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 28, 2017)

And if your doc doeant want to work with you, shop for a new doc that will.  Don't quit your doc until you have had an appointment with the new doc.  Tell the new guy what's going on.  If he's willing to play ball hire him and fire the other guy.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Oct 28, 2017)

Every 2 weeks is bullshit , never liked that. A guy I work with get sustanon 250 shots once a month. Says he's good for 2 weeks and feels like crap for two weeks. i told him he was crazy and to find another doctor.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 28, 2017)

When you say get 200mg every other Friday does that mean a doctor injecting you 

or you pick up a 1ml vial of the 200mg and  diy ?


----------



## Beezy (Oct 28, 2017)

I went through this with my doc. Tell him you can't afford to feel like crap every other week and need to split the dose. He won't argue.


----------



## snake (Oct 29, 2017)

Every other week is bullshit. Ask the doctor where the sweet spot is with your total test. Have him/her (please tell me your doctor is not a female) test you 2 weeks after a shot and then ask if that is really acceptable. Steady levels are what you're after and that's no way to do it.


----------



## PFM (Oct 29, 2017)

I can go 7 but prefer E5D running cyp.


----------



## EWO86 (Oct 29, 2017)

100 ew if you possess the vial and don't have to stop in for ur pin.

Every other week is a rollercoaster to your levels


----------



## Grejbgik (Oct 31, 2017)

Dr injects me


----------



## Jin (Oct 31, 2017)

Grejbgik said:


> Dr injects me



Sounds hot


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 31, 2017)

Grejbgik said:


> Dr injects me



That's lame 

Hopefully you can get it to go soon or have that doc piss off

Are you on insurance probably because that must be costing a fortune if not


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 10, 2018)

Yea my doc won't do to go either..yea trt with no insurance is 250 a month for me..not cheap at all.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 10, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Yea my doc won't do to go either..yea trt with no insurance is 250 a month for me..not cheap at all.



I pay 1000

 for 20 weeks @ 200 per week that includes HCG and an AI if I need it.  Also includes pins...  That's crazy.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 11, 2018)

That's a lot..I get mine at a men's health clinic they specialize in trt..it's 65 bucks per visit come with hcg and ai..best part is I can treat it like a primary doctor also and the doc keeps it super real! Awesome place.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 30, 2018)

Grejbgik said:


> Hi everyother friday I get 200mg of cyp. for the next 4 days I can feel it, then it just goes away to soon wish I could take 100 every week or 200 every week. What do u guys and gals thinks ?



This is an old post, but just wanted to add to it since it seems common for Doctor's to screw over patients like this when it comes to getting someone started on TRT.  Here are my thoughts as far as options go.....

1) Tell your doctor what's happening.  Show him a graph of cyp half-life and tell him how it correlates to how you feel. (i.e. give him/her the opportunity to do the right thing and not make the same mistake with the next guy)

2) Point out the inconvenience of office visits and ask to self-inject.  If the doc is up for it, split the dose on your own and do weekly injections.

3) Ask the Dr. for a compounded cream.  Note compounded not that crappy stuff at the pharmacy.  You can get a 20% compounded cream that contains 200mg of test.  Absorption won't be the same as IM, but you'll be able to dose daily and be at a more steady level.


----------



## Loganx45 (Feb 18, 2018)

Man 200 every 2 weeks is rough. I assuming you are being injected by either cypionate or enanthate and the half life on those esters is about 7 days. I would try and see if your doctor will let you self inject if not maybe you could look for another doctor. There is always the option of shopping online clinics but they can get a bit expensive.


----------



## Freshno (Feb 18, 2018)

I get 200mg test cyp weekly. Seems to work great. After about 6 months of it i had to get an a.i. from them because my estradiol was about 51. Also maybe try and find another clinic locally, one that suits your needs. I will tell you this I started at 100 a week then 150 a week and then moved up to 200 a week,but that was after a year and 3 labs later. They might just be trying to see how you react.


----------



## Definitiveday (Feb 23, 2018)

I just got started myself on 100ml a week of test cypionate. I do my 4th shot tomorrow and honestly the depression has stopped. I did 3 labs “one a month” till my doctor said okay this is what we are going to do. We have not discussed anything more then testing again in 6weeks. He gave me 3 months worth of refills of 100ml a week. I’m hoping for the best, but he said this is not something he deals with daily. That’s left me to want to look around for a specialist but my insurance is covering it pretty well at 36$ a month for 2 bottles of 200mg/ml . Does this sound like the normal price?


----------



## Jin (Feb 23, 2018)

Definitiveday said:


> I just got started myself on 100ml a week of test cypionate. I do my 4th shot tomorrow and honestly the depression has stopped. I did 3 labs “one a month” till my doctor said okay this is what we are going to do. We have not discussed anything more then testing again in 6weeks. He gave me 3 months worth of refills of 100ml a week. I’m hoping for the best, but he said this is not something he deals with daily. That’s left me to want to look around for a specialist but my insurance is covering it pretty well at 36$ a month for 2 bottles of 200mg/ml . Does this sound like the normal price?



Yes. 

Your doc doesn't need to be an expert. If your symptoms are gone at 100mg a week then you don't need any more than that. 

If there's room for improvement tell your doc, check blood work and reassess the dose. 

Make sure he is pulling bloods the day before your next injection. In other words in the trough.


----------



## Freshno (Feb 23, 2018)

Definitiveday said:


> I just got started myself on 100ml a week of test cypionate. I do my 4th shot tomorrow and honestly the depression has stopped. I did 3 labs “one a month” till my doctor said okay this is what we are going to do. We have not discussed anything more then testing again in 6weeks. He gave me 3 months worth of refills of 100ml a week. I’m hoping for the best, but he said this is not something he deals with daily. That’s left me to want to look around for a specialist but my insurance is covering it pretty well at 36$ a month for 2 bottles of 200mg/ml . Does this sound like the normal price?


I would say that is pretty cheap!! I would stick around there if it is working. I pay about 140 a month with copays and that is for 200 mg a week.


----------



## IHI (Feb 25, 2018)

Start up is the hardest part, i got to deal/weed out some real phuckin doozey doctors and no legit education on this topic. Some friends at work, same thing. “Hey, we’ll inject you with 50mg/test cyp/week. That should fix you right up, they feel worse.

good luck, its not cheap so just have to prioritize mental/physical health or not


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 1, 2018)

My former doctor had me coming in for 250 mg of Sustanon every week.  Then my work schedule changed, and he switched me to 100 mg of Sustanon and 160 mg of Enanthate every other week.  Week 1, I felt fine.  Week 2, I felt like crap.  I brought it up that I wanted to move to more frequent injections, and he did everything in his power to make me feel like an idiot for even asking. I got the "I've been doing this for 20 years and what you are asking for is totally out of the ordinary" spill from him.  He should have known better since he and I worked at the same medical school a long time ago, so I'm not your typical patient and I will ask another doctor! 

It's odd though because in the beginning, he told me you had to be a patient with him for 6 months before he would prescribe.  When my work schedule changed, he told me he didn't prescribe until after you were with him for a year due to "DEA regulations."  I'm sure if I had stayed, it would have been another BS excuse as to why I had to wait longer.

That's all in the past though as my new doctor prescribes and communicates with me much better than my original doctor did.  TRT can be a life changer, but sadly, many doctors are freaking boneheads.


----------

